# Got another track on BBC Introducing....



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

__
https://soundcloud.com/armstrong-stayte%2Fwhere-do-we-go-from-here-bbc

Hope you like it 

Dan


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

I like it, very good production. Is your own song or a cover?


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Very kind, thank you.

It's an original - writing stuff with a view to getting a deal 

Dan


----------

